# Suche sehr komfortable Overear-Kopfhörer



## Komighals (28. September 2019)

*Suche sehr komfortable Overear-Kopfhörer*

Hallo,


da mein HyperX Cloud X1 nach ca. 4 Jahren stark abgenutzt ist, brauche ich neue Kopfhörer. Da ich kein Discord usw. benutze, brauche ich kein Headset mehr.
Sehr gut an dem HyperX Cloud X1 der hohe Tragekomfort gefallen, die Kunstleder-Earpads waren sehr weich und angenehm, sowie auch der Bügel und das gesamte Headset an sich.
Dies sollten die neuen Kopfhörer mindestens genau so gut können.
(Hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin, habe kein spezifisches Unterforum für Sound gefunden.)


Also die Anforderungen an neue Kopfhörer:


- Sehr hoher Tragekomfort
- Weiche, Overear Earpads aus (Kunst-)Leder
- Gute Klangqualität
- Gute Abschirmung von Geräuschen von außen


Ich benutzte die Kopfhörer überwiegend um Serien (Anime zu schauen) und auch um YT-Videos zu schauen und Musik zu hören. PC-Spiele zocke ich momentan eher weniger.


Das Budget liegt bei etwa 80-120€, wenn da jetzt Kopfhörer sein sollten, die mein Profil exakt erfüllen, aber ein bisschen teurer sind, geht das auch noch.
Leider kenne ich mich auf dem Kopfhörermarkt und den verschiedenen Marken nicht aus, das ganze Thema ist ja ziemlich komplex.


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2019)

Ich würde Dir da dann einen von den hier empfehlen, da wirst du vermutlich deutlich mehr Details wahrnehmen als mit dem Gaming-Headset:

https://www.thomann.de/de/akg_k271_mkii.htm
https://www.thomann.de/de/yamaha_hph_mt5w.htm
https://www.thomann.de/de/mackie_mc_150.htm
https://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt_240_pro.htm

Ein Preistipp wäre der hier, der übertrifft viele teurere locker: https://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd660.htm

Einige nennen sich "Studio"-Kopfhörer - die haben dann einen eher neutralen, klaren Sound und versuchen nicht, "Bombast" in den Sound reinzubringen. Das ist dann natürlich auch immer Geschmackssache, aber für Sprache und wenn du bei Musik gerne den Klang detailliert haben willst und nicht als Party getrimmt, ist das besser. Natürlich sind die Übergänge aber fließend, es gibt auch Kopfhörer, die ein Zwischending aus beiden "Extremen" sind.

Was den Komfort betrifft, kann ich das natürlich nicht so einfach beurteilen. Aber der Yamaha und der Mackie sind leichter als der AKG und Superlux. Der Bayerdynamic ist besonders leicht, aber die Hörermuscheln sind auch relativ klein. Alle 5 sind "geschlossen", das schirmt dann auch rel. gut ab - dafür sind geschlossene aber RELATIV schwer. Das Gegenteil wäre offen, ein Kompromiss halboffen. Der AKG hat, wie du sehen einen "Zwischenbügel", so dass das Gewicht gut verteilt wird - er könnte also trotz seines Gewichtes leichter wirken.


Was du auch überlegen solltest: VIELLEICHT macht es mehr Sinn, bei den Kopfhörern maximal 60€ auszugeben und sich aber noch eine Soundkarte dazuzukaufen, denn je nach dem, was du für ein Mainboard hast, kann das besser klingen als ein 100€-Kopfhörer mit OnBoardsound.


----------



## Komighals (28. September 2019)

Danke erstmal für den hilfreichen Kommentar und für die Empfehlungen. Ich glaube Studio würde dann eher zu mir passen, vor allem da mein Fokus auf Serien (Anime) schauen liegt. 

Also zum Tragekomfort: Da bevorzuge ich deutlich die geschlossenen Over Ear- Varianten, das Gewicht nehme ich in Kauf. Hauptsache die sind sehr weich und verteilen das Gewicht gut durch den Bügel. Halboffene mag ich nicht so.

Mein Mainboard ist das ASRock Z170 Extreme 4, also schonmal kein billiges, wie die Soundqualitäten davon sind weiß ich aber nicht. Aber wie gesagt, Soundqualität ist mir natürlich wichtig, aber Tragekomfort sogar noch mehr. Im Zweifelsfall kann ich ja später noch ne Soundkarte dazu kaufen, aber ich schätze mal, das ist nicht unbedingt nötig. Ich benutze die Kopfhörer übrigens nur zuhause am PC, falls das eine Rolle spielt.

Ich habe auch etwas über die Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro und 990 Pro gelesen, was sagst du zu denen?
Die sind beide fast gleich teuer, wo der Unterschied liegt keine Ahnung.

Aber was mich verunsichert ist, dass es allein beim 770 Pro, 4 Verschiedene Varianten gibt (250 Ohm, 32 Ohm, 80 Ohm Monitor und 80 Ohm Studio). Sind die beiden Kopfhörer überhaupt für normale Anwender wie mich geeignet oder nur für professionelle Studioanwendungen? Und irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass eine Ohm Variante vom 770 Pro hohe Töne unangenehm wiedergibt... Außerdem habe ich noch gelesen, dass dafür Kopfhörerverstärker empfohlen werden.


----------



## Batze (28. September 2019)

Komighals schrieb:


> Ich habe auch etwas über die Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro und 990 Pro gelesen, was sagst du zu denen?
> Die sind beide fast gleich teuer, wo der Unterschied liegt keine Ahnung.


Der DT 770 (Pro) ist z.B. der gleiche der im Referenz Headset Hörer MMX 300 steckt, also Klanglich wirklich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Der DT 990(Pro) ist eine Offene Version. Da muss man eben seine Vorlieben für haben, du ja eher geschlossen, ich auf jeden Fall offen. Ich finde offen ist mehr Transparenz und Räumlichkeit wahrzunehmen. Aber das ist auch eher subjektiv. Ansonsten sind beide Hörer zu vergleichen und gehören für den jeweiligen Preis zum besten was man bekommen kann. Auch der Tragekomfort ist Top, kannst du stundenlang aufhaben. Zu beachten wäre noch die Ohmzahl, da kannst du teils 3 verschiedene wählen, 32, 80 und 250 Ohm. Die Unterschiede sind, je weniger Ohm du hast umso weniger Strom braucht der Kopfhörer vom Verstärker, also bei Handynutzung unbedingt die niedrigste Ohm Variante wählen, sonst ist es zu leise. Bei den höheren Ohm Systemen ist der Klang aber (subjektiv) besser und auch Fehler vom Verstärker werden nicht so stark an den Kopfhörer weitergegeben.
Vom Sound her, der 770er hat etwas weniger Bass (jetzt vom vergleich her). Der 990er ist etwas mehr Bass und Höhenbetont. Mir gefällt der 990er etwas besser weil er luftiger ist und und auch so klingt. Am besten sollte man so etwas Probehören, nur leider haben weder Mediamarkt noch Saturn diese Kopfhörer zum Probehören ausliegen, was sehr schade ist. Eventuell findest du ja einen Laden der beide mal zum Hören hat.
Vom Service her sind beide Top, du bekommst sowohl Ersatzkabel Bügel als auch die Polster gut nachbestellt und das wird auch in Zig Jahren noch so bleiben, was kein Wunder ist, da es beide Kopfhörer schon gut über 20 Jahre gibt.
Und wegen dem Studio/Pro, da sind die Unterschiede nur am Kabel, in der Pro Version hast du so ein Spiralkabel. Klanglich und vom System her ist es das gleiche.


----------



## Komighals (28. September 2019)

Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass die DT 770 Pro die Ohren ganz umschließen? Haben die Ohrmuscheln genug Platz, dass die Ohren ohne Probleme reinpassen?
Falls du die 770 Pro mal getragen hast, sind die Ohrmuscheln sehr weich? Weil die meines HyperX Cloud X1 sind sehr weich und angenehm und das hätte ich gerne wieder genau so, harte Ohrpolster sind für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium.

Ich benutze die Kopfhörer ausschließlich am PC, also fällt die 32 Ohm Version schonmal raus. Dann lieber 250 oder 80 Ohm? Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen 80 Ohm Studio und 80 Ohm Monitor, der 80 Ohm Monitor kostet 18€ mehr bei Amazon?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2019)

Komighals schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass die DT 770 Pro die Ohren ganz umschließen? Haben die Ohrmuscheln genug Platz, dass die Ohren ohne Probleme reinpassen?
> Falls du die 770 Pro mal getragen hast, sind die Ohrmuscheln sehr weich? Weil die meines HyperX Cloud X1 sind sehr weich und angenehm und das hätte ich gerne wieder genau so, harte Ohrpolster sind für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium.
> 
> Ich benutze die Kopfhörer ausschließlich am PC, also fällt die 32 Ohm Version schonmal raus. Dann lieber 250 oder 80 Ohm? Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen 80 Ohm Studio und 80 Ohm Monitor, der 80 Ohm Monitor kostet 18€ mehr bei Amazon?



DIe DT770 sind auch gut, ich weiß aber nicht, ob nicht die von mir genannten ebensogut sind, aber halt nicht so teuer, weil sie kein großes Marketing machen  


Was die Ohm angeht: je niedriger, desto leichter ist es bei ansonsten vergleichbarer Technik, auch Lautstärke zu erzeugen. Mit hoher Ohm-Zahl kann, aber muss der Sound u.U. detaillierter sein - aber dafür sind die Kopfhörer dann relativ leise, wenn du keinen Anschluss hast, der speziell für Kopfhörer da ist und das Signa gut verstärkt. Daher würde ich nicht die 250-Version nehmen, die könnte "zu leise" sein.


----------



## Batze (28. September 2019)

Komighals schrieb:


> Falls du die 770 Pro mal getragen hast, sind die Ohrmuscheln sehr weich?


Ja sind schön weich. ist so ein Material wie bei den Sennheiser Kopfhörer und die kannst du ja mal bei Mediamarkt probetragen. Und wie gesagt, kannst du stundenlang aufhaben ohne irgendwelche schmerzen.
Hab dir hier nochmal ein Video rausgesucht.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWyGruL53c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Komighals (28. September 2019)

Danke euch beiden für eure Hilfe, momentan tendiere ich dann zu dem DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm Studio, aber die Vorschläge von Herbboy werde ich auch berücksichtigen.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. September 2019)

Ich habe die Denon AH-D600 Music Maniac, das sind "over ear" geschlossene Kopfhörer, das gefällt mir ganz gut, weil weder Ton nach außen noch von außen ins Hören dringt. Hat natürlich den kleinen Nachteil, dass man ziemlich abgeschottet von der Außenwelt ist. Sie sind ziemlich schwer aber extrem bequem, ich kann sie sehr gut den ganzen Abend über tragen.

Dem Kopfhörer bei liegen zwei Kabel, ein kurzes mit Fernbedienung mit 3,5mm Klinke für Nutzung an Smartphones etc. und ein langes dickes mit 6,3mm Klinke für die Stereoanlage. Die Ohrmuscheln haben Klinken-Buchsen zum einfachen wechseln des Kabels.

Die Kopfhörer haben nur 25 Ohm allerdings habe ich das Problem an meiner Soundblaster X-Fi, dass sie viel zu laut sind. Komischerweise auch nur da bei allen anderen Geräten funktionieren sie normal. Ich habe mir dann noch für 6 Euro einen Lautstärkeregler zum Zwischenstecken geholt. 

Was den Klang angeht kann ich nicht meckern, der hat schon ordentlich Bass und ist glasklar, sehr gut für Filme, Spiele und entsprechende Musik, eben anders als die ausgewogeneren von Sennheiser und noch mehr Beyerdynamik die dann sicherlich bei Klassik, Folk und ähnlichen Musikrichtungen vorzuziehen wären. 

Leider gibt es den Kopfhörer so nicht mehr, allerdings vielleicht ja ein gutes Nachfolgemodell. Wäre jedenfalls auch mal eine Überlegung als Alternative zu den immer genannten Beyerdynamik oder Sennheisern. So gibt es z.B. die Denon HP1100 Kopfhörer für ca. 120 Euro, die sehr gute Wertungen haben.


----------

